# Seneca Lake



## pabaker (Apr 11, 2005)

Has anyone been by seneca lately? thinking of heading there this weekend
thanks


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Yea, But Not Since The Lake Cleared Up Last Week. It Was Slow Then For Bass . Only Had Four Small Ones But If It Dont Ran To Much It Maybe Good This Weekend.im Going Saturday Maybe I Will See U.


----------



## pabaker (Apr 11, 2005)

any update on seneca? still thinking about sat and sunday.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have not made it down there yet . I have a camper year round on the beach side camp ground. Trying to get my yard and house work done so I can play all spring and summer. Next weekend I plan to get the boat and camper ready for the summer. I am a little behind this year , last year by this time I already had fish in my freezer. I have not even bought my fishing license yet


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope it cleans up by the 21st. Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club has a tournament that day.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone doin any good catchin the Walleye????
Thanks.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

This is my first post here. My buddy just got a camper site at Seneca and is in the process of getting everything set up. I've always heard Seneca had great fishing but never had an opportunity to try it out.
Are there any Seneca veterans here that can tell me what parts of the lake might be more productive? We fish for bass and walleye mostly...sure wouldn't turn down a monster striper though. 

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

ive always done good along the 147 side of the lake


----------

